# Do you give into cravings?



## Angie (Apr 5, 2008)

UGG!  It's 8:30 pm and I'm making coffee!!  I'm craving it and my decaf is crap so I had to make it with my caffinated coffee.

I just can't resist cravings.  I'm this way with all foods and drinks.  It's horrible!

Anyone else?


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, if you saw me you wouldn't even have to ASK!  I can resist some things, and not others.  Don't feel bad, I'm on the same time zone and thinking I want a cup of coffee too!  I used all my decaf beans to make the girls iced frappuccino pitcher the other night!


----------



## Angie (Apr 5, 2008)

Well make some so I'll have someone to talk to!  LOL!  Oh that's sad...it's Saturday night...


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

speaking of cravings, DH is jones'n for Choc Chippers ... AGAIN.  He usually makes them, but his allergies are over the top today, so I gotta find a recipe ... NEED COFFEE.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 5, 2008)

with cravings i have no will power what so ever. mostly i go ahead and eat or drink it, and usually find i only want a little.

if i deny myself and eat healthy food instead, will end up eating what i crave anyway. 

told u no will power.


babe


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2008)

I solved my problems with cravings very easily.  I just changed the word "craving" to "necessity."  No one would ever say I shouldn't have necessities.    Seriously, I do give in to my cravings way more than I should.  Will-power is not something I do well!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

OK - I now crave coffee (thanks guys) but I also want some vanilla ice cream.  So................I have a bit of leftover coffee that I'll pour on my vanilla ice cream and stir everything up together and have my very own coffee ice cream.

Seriously - THANKS a lot!  

OR - should I use some of this delightful sherry (very oxidized and raisiny) that I have and pour over vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...OR - should I use some of this delightful sherry (very oxidized and raisiny) that I have and pour over vanilla ice cream?


That blackberry brandy would have been good with vanilla ice cream!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That blackberry brandy would have been good with vanilla ice cream!
> 
> Barbara



But you have to admit - that blackberry brandy went pretty good with air


----------



## auntdot (Apr 6, 2008)

Cookies.  Chocolate chip cookies. I do my best to resist, but they are soooo gooooood.


----------



## plumies (Apr 6, 2008)

Boo, now I'm craving mochi ice cream.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

well, I caved on the cookies (for hubby), and of course ate half of them.  So I stayed the coffee craving just to prove I could do it.  LOL!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> But you have to admit - that blackberry brandy went pretty good with air


Oh yeah!

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Apr 6, 2008)

Usually crave what I know I shouldn't eat. The other night it was a great big bar of choclate. Fortunately there was none in the house. I also can't resist the skin of roast chicken.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 6, 2008)

I sort of give into my cravings as I feel it is my body telling me what it wants BUT I don't necessarily give in to the food item I crave but aim for the driver behind the craving.  Like if I fancied KFC, I would just look for something with fat in it instead.  Same with salt foods and milk items.  But avoiding the actual craving just means I eat more cos I try for something else and still end up with the thing I craved.

I refuse to put a lot of effort into a craving though so if it means I need to leave the house just to do that when I have perfectly good food/drink here, then, no I won't do that at all.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 10, 2008)

Its funny when DH and I go shopping or to Dr appt's. etc. both can't wait to get home for COFFEE !!!     I hate when there is a craving for something not in the house !  (I don't drive)   But if its here - I cave in !!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree, Barb - COFFEE. We dropped by to visit some friends the other night and brought some of the lemon pound cake I made that day. They don't drink coffee - what is cake without coffee? We got home at 11 pm and still had such a strong craving for coffee, we had to make a pot. Fortunately, we are retired and didn't have to get up and go to work the next morning.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 10, 2008)

Brie and Gorgonzola cheese spread on bagel  chips and pistachios.  I had  these together last night.  I enjoyed them and don't feel one bit guilty this morning.  Of course, I don't get on the scale for few days.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 10, 2008)

My craving is usually a texture type of thing.  Like I'll crave something crunchy.  It could be chips, pretzels, crackers, sesame sticks, celery, carrots, as long as there's a good crunch.  I've been buying the little individual bags of chips and pretzels for just such and occasion.  One of those bitty bags will do me for a couple of days.  Several months ago my craving was dill pickles.  Now I have like 3 jars of pickles in my fridge, whole big ones, mini wholes and spears.  Craving is over!


----------



## sattie (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  I almost always look for alternatives, but then that can lead to more food, cuz I eat the alternative then eat what I was actually craving in the first place!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 10, 2008)

Coffee is not a craving for me it is an addiction I simply need it to function. 

When I do crave a food or drink especially if it is a healthful one I usually satisfy it because I figure it is my system telling me it needs something. 

I rarely crave sweets so I do usually satisfy that one too.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 10, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I sort of give into my cravings as I feel it is my body telling me what it wants BUT I don't necessarily give in to the food item I crave but aim for the driver behind the craving. Like if I fancied KFC, I would just look for something with fat in it instead. Same with salt foods and milk items. But avoiding the actual craving just means I eat more cos I try for something else and still end up with the thing I craved.
> 
> I refuse to put a lot of effort into a craving though so if it means I need to leave the house just to do that when I have perfectly good food/drink here, then, no I won't do that at all.


 
You have KFC there?! 
And why the heck are you still awake.... or did you just leave the 'puter on?


----------



## Bilby (Apr 11, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> You have KFC there?!
> And why the heck are you still awake.... or did you just leave the 'puter on?


We get all the "bad" things from you guys!!!

As to the awake bit... it was only 5 o'clock in the afternoon!!  I try to stay awake before dinner!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 11, 2008)

boy I can't keep your times straight!!!! 
now it's late at night, right?


----------



## Bilby (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, not late - only 8:17pm


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2008)

squzie, when you see the time stamp on bilby's posts, just change the a.m. to p.m., and vice versa to calculate the time where she lives.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 11, 2008)

12 hours for you, 13 for me 
expatgirl I can do that. I thought they were farther apart, but no wonder they're the only ones on (ok and you) at 2 am!!!

oh I know what I was thinking. I saw her still on when I posted..... which was 12 am her time. But she wasn't really there. She posted the KFC comment at 5 pm her time. 

Ok I'm done scrambling my brain.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2008)

as far as cravings, I think it is good to give into them every now and again, or else you will just end up going overboard when you DO finally give in.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2008)

oh yeah, cravings. i give into mine at every chance. i want to live my life, not just get through it.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 11, 2008)

if it`s a Genuine Craving, then yes always, if it`s a fancy (would really really like) then no.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know.  Maybe it's just me.  But sometimes, I just find myself craving air.  It used to happen a lot when I was a kid, swimming in the river, under water.  And then there's always those girls who used to hang out at the hot-tub last year.  They craved air when we'd dunk 'em..

If they're in the house, sometimes I get a craving for a cold hot dog, or a great piece of cheese.  Usually, my cravings involve something already in the house.  Though there have been times when I just had to get up, go to the store, and get something.  I hate it when that happens, especially in February.

Seeeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 11, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I sort of give into my cravings as I feel it is my body telling me what it wants BUT I don't necessarily give in to the food item I crave but aim for the driver behind the craving.  Like if I fancied KFC, I would just look for something with fat in it instead.  Same with salt foods and milk items.  But avoiding the actual craving just means I eat more cos I try for something else and still end up with the thing I craved.
> 
> I refuse to put a lot of effort into a craving though so if it means I need to leave the house just to do that when I have perfectly good food/drink here, then, no I won't do that at all.



Giving into your craving is healthy just as you said Bilby.  i always have believed that.  Times you can't ignore your desires.  As long as it is taken with balance.  Like one two chocolates fine, not 2lb box!  Wouldn't that be great?  Even asparagus could be overdone.  Only tells me that too much  is as everyone says gluttony?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2008)

I crave various things, but my biggest is chips and salsa. And if there is guacamole, that makes it even better. 

One night I was craving prime rib so badly that I could actually taste it. We went to a local restaurant, only to discover they only serve it on Fridays. We drove up to the next town (and state) and went to a place we liked. They were out of prime rib. We decided to try one more place (we didn't want to drive all the way to Charlotte), and they had it. 

When I don't feel well (and often when I do!) I crave mashed potatoes and gravy. 

I don't crave chocolate as often as I used to, but I have been known to tear the pantry apart (not literally!) looking for something chocolate!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am craving some sweets right now.... maybe some nice brownies and ice cream with syrup and nuts and whipped cream...

...Oh that just made it worse!


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 11, 2008)

*hand heading into...*

the chippie box for a 20g plain crinkle cut chippies.  I thought it would be healthier to buy little packs of chips and put them in an odd part of the house so when DH felt like some he was only eating 1 or 2 and since they were only 100 calories each, in moderation.  EXCEPT, I know where I put them and I have learnt to count chip packets extremely fast.  Probably not my brightest idea!!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 11, 2008)

I just ate a bunch of cookies this afternoon, baked them becasue I was craving them. Cookies are probably my biggest weakness... cookies with chocolate of some sort especially.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 12, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> 12 hours for you, 13 for me
> expatgirl I can do that. I thought they were farther apart, but no wonder they're the only ones on (ok and you) at 2 am!!!
> 
> oh I know what I was thinking. I saw her still on when I posted..... which was 12 am her time. But she wasn't really there. She posted the KFC comment at 5 pm her time.
> ...


You're right, at midnight I wasn't there. I was outside in the street trying to figure out where my blinking cat's biscuits tray had been taken to and separating other people's cats from having barneys in the street!  It was animalistic bedlam that night!! Dogs, cats, missing trays, frantic pets wondering why I was outside without them... Should have logged back on to DC, would have been easier and then I could have answered your post!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2008)

I just fell of the wagon and ate some "Goodweed's" pancakes, with syrup! "gasp".  And my blood sugar was right where it was supposed to be too.

Ya see, I make 'em every Saturday for my wife, and something more healthy for myself.  But they came out so light and perfect...  Well, there's sometimes that a man just has to break the rules.

I'll be good from now on.  I promise.   I'll only make the whole wheat version, and use sugar-free syrup (yuk )

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2008)

i give into cravings & i'm thin as thin gets. i figure that's our way of getting what we ought to. i was craving boxed macaroni & cheese so i ate that as my dinner with mixed veggies mixed with that.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I am craving some sweets right now.... maybe some nice brownies and ice cream with syrup and nuts and whipped cream...
> 
> ...Oh that just made it worse!


I don't eat a lot of sweets, health and common sense dictate caution..But I dearly love Starbucks Mocha frappachino or latte.So since I have a great ice crusher, and nice large grind your own beans coffee pot, and a daughter who is diabetic like me and loves these thing too..I went to Cost Plus and bought some Torani syrups, I got some unsweetened soy milk, only 4 grams of carbs 2 mg. of sugars...I also picked up some Mocha mix..I got chocolate syrup, english toffee, and caramel at cost plus..I made up a mix of  fresh brewed cooled, extra strong coffee,some soy milk an/or mocha mix,some of the chocolate syrup for me and caramel for her...They were really good, wiped out the craving for sweets and was a nice drink to enjoy out by our pool today..I'm thinking of getting some Cool Whip low sugar to top the next batch with

kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, I always give in to my cravings. I sure hope I never get diabetes or some other condition that would make me follow a special diet.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, I always give in to my cravings. I sure hope I never get diabetes or some other condition that would make me follow a special diet.



It really really really really really really really stinks!

Especially when you have this best friend from grade school that eats and eats anything he wants and is skinny as a rail and still healthy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> It really really really really really really really stinks!
> 
> Especially when you have this best friend from grade school that eats and eats anything he wants and is skinny as a rail and still healthy!!!!!!!!!!


 

amen to that. sometimes i just eat it anyway. not often though. try to figure carbs in diet. 

had choco chip cookies for lunch, that's it just three cookies. 


babe


----------

